# CPU usage light always on



## Delahelacopter (Sep 3, 2010)

This has been a problem I've been having for the past few weeks now.. and it's kind of odd because the issue seems to magicly disappear after 3-4 days, and then comes back in 3-4 days.

When the problem is occuring:
-The CPU usage light is constantly on, and never shuts off, even when the CPU usage meter says its less than 5%
-The RAM usage is about 41% constantly, unless a gaming program is on
-The computer has a hard time loading up
-The computer has an EXTREMELY hard time turning off
-When logging off of a user account, the moniter will temporarily shut down from not receiving any signal (for about 2 minutes) before returning the user loading screen.
-The computer is about at half the speed it normally is when the problem isn't occuring
-(this part only happens "sometimes" when this issue is occuring) Window Defender doesn't detect any virus protection on my computer, even when I'm currently scanning or opening up Trend Micro, and clicking the "turn on trend micro" button on the Window Defender screen has absolutely no effect.

When the problem isn't occuring:
-The light will rarely even blinks, once it has loaded
-The computer is INCREDIBLY fast when loading, shutting off, or just being used
-RAM usage stays around 36% unless a gaming program is on

Things I've done to try and solve the problem
-I've run the defragmenter almost every 3 days
-I use the CCleaner daily
-I scan and update trend micro daily
-I downloaded a program from trend micro's main site that was supposed to resolve the "window defender" not acknowledging trend micro.



The weirdest thing for me about all of this is how the problem "magicly" disappears within a few days, and then comes back a few days later... Even more strange is how the CPU light is CONSTANTLY lit up, even when the CPU usage is low.
...Please help...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

MB
CPU
RAM
GPU
PSU brand/wattage


----------



## Delahelacopter (Sep 3, 2010)

Operating System:
Windows 2.6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)

CPU Type:
Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

CPU Speed (GHz):
2.42

System Memory (GB):
4

Video Card Model:
NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

Video Card Driver:
nvd3dum.dll

Hard Disk Size (GB):
688.9

Hard Disk Free Space (GB):
508.63


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are referring to the front case light,it blinks or stays on is normal 

it tells you a drive is working at something probably in the background


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Odds are the ram usage and pc slowing is some software program searching for updates or antivirus scanning in the background.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Check to confirm 100% CPU or constant cpu load in task manager. If it is the case, i would recommend following the guide in TSF's virus removal section.


----------

